# Game Thread: 2.27.05 Wizards vs. Kings



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>31 - 23</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>34 - 21</center></td></tr></table>

6:00 PM on NC8

Sacramento leads season series 1 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">21.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>17.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>3.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">37.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Probably not the best match, but it just feels too good to be able to put Hughes up there again! I just pray I don't jinx his return by it :gopray:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally, the moment I'm waiting for so long! Wizards win with Hughes:

My prediction:
Washington 100
-
Sacramento 94


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

It's Sacramento DwyaneWade4MVP, it's just a pic of Mobely with his Orlando uniform :wink: with EJ's coatching i'd don't know what to predict anymore, don't know whats the deal with him, Kwame not playing :nonono: Webber going to Philly changed the Kings alot though they still have fire power Bibby, Mobely, Peja and Miller, with our defense im pretty sure they will get open looks all night, MJG is Larry really playing on Sunday, hope so. This playing Ruffin over Kwame BS is gotta stop and stop now. Does anybody know if Peja will play in this one??


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Eddie Jordan has to be the dumbest coach when substituting. Why does he play Etan more than Haywood? He never plays Kwame. Never gives Laron Profit a chance to play.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

CP good post until the last part: LARON [email protected]?!?#@$%@#


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hardly a guarantee, but the latest Wizards Insider says ...



> Jordan said he expects to have Larry Hughes in uniform Sunday against the new-look Sacramento Kings. "I think that's the target date," he said.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If I heard correctly, Peja won't play until Tuesday vs. the Bobcats. I'll keep you updated


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> If I heard correctly, Peja won't play until Tuesday vs. the Bobcats. I'll keep you updated


Last I read was he was questionable for the two weekend games, so this is a nice update for us. Let us know if there is any more "good" news


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Wizard 98

*KT 18pts 12rbs
CW 12pts 15rbs*

Jamison 25pts 10rbs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

MJG said:


> Last I read was he was questionable for the two weekend games, so this is a nice update for us. Let us know if there is any more "good" news


 He isn't playing until Tuesday. You guys dodged a bullet, but now you will have to deal with the Big Nasty:evil:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Wizards dodged a bullet by not playing against CWebb. I don't care if Kenny Thomas had a double double against the 76ers but Webber always seemed to have big games against his former team... except that game where Kwame blew up.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

byrondarnell66 said:


> It's Sacramento DwyaneWade4MVP, it's just a pic of Mobely with his Orlando uniform



Yeah man, I thought of Sacramento while writing but then I somehow saw the pic and wrote Orlando without thinking...sorrry


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> He isn't playing until Tuesday. You guys dodged a bullet, but now you will have to deal with the Big Nasty:evil:


Big Nasty=Darius Songala? :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't noted yet, but this is one of those unlucky few games that I'm completely not capable of watching down here at school. So if there is a lack of jabs at EJ's sub patterns or Jamison's perimeter barrage coming from me, you know why :grinning:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

This is going to be a real tough one, you can't expect Hughes to just jump right back into where he was when he left off.

I think we'll lose, but I'd be extremely happy with a win.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hughes not playing tonight


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

JJ out, Kwame Starting.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Kwame looked good on the boards in the 1rst quarter, still looks a little but rusty but already an improvement over JJ.

And man, it's hard to like Antawn Jamison as a player at this point. He's a jumpshooter who can't shoot just like Hayes. He's a stackhouse like volume scorer. He's 1-8 right now with 2 turnovers and he's getting abused defensively, what a joke.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jamison looks like Gargabe in the first half 1-10, and being abused on defese.

Arenas 9-19 at the half, 19 shots already "WOW".

Blake and Haywood is playing good.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not that it would ever happen, but frankly, I'd rather have Jamison be the guy going to the bench once Kwame becomes a full time starter again. Lower his minutes down to 30-32, and force him to donate money to charity for every jump shot he takes that he doesn't match with an inside shot. Hopefully he'd get the message after a couple of games; if so, perhaps he could earn those minutes back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What do you know -- Jamison and Kwame start together, so far they're a combined 2-13 from the floor. Think Jordan may know what he's doing not putting them on the floor together very often?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> What do you know -- Jamison and Kwame start together, so far they're a combined 2-13 from the floor. Think Jordan may know what he's doing not putting them on the floor together very often?


Considering Kwame has only taken a couple shots in what appears to be his first real game back from a season's worth of injuries and Jamison is hitting at a 38% clip in his past five (all he needs to do his hit his next three to be right at that percentage), I don't think there's a whole lot to be read into it. Now if this starting lineup sticks and they combining to shoot below 40% over the next couple of weeks, I'll consider it a bit more valid.

I still must admit though, I didn't understand then and I don't understand now how they are in any way incompatible. I see it as the equivalent of us going on the Orlando forum before the season started and declaring Hill and Howard can't play together as your starting forwards. It simply doesn't make any sense.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

MJG said:


> I still must admit though, I didn't understand then and I don't understand now how they are in any way incompatible. I see it as the equivalent of us going on the Orlando forum before the season started and declaring Hill and Howard can't play together as your starting forwards. It simply doesn't make any sense.


It's not the same thing at all, Hill has a much, much better midrange game than Jamison, and Dwight Howard is more of a post player than Kwame Brown. Or are you not comparing them as players, you're just saying that fans of other teams shouldn't come here with opinions on the Wizards?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Kwame doesn't need the ball like Jamison does. if they call a play for Jamison and he gets the ball he's going to shoot it no matter how many body parts are in his face. Kwame just lets the offense run and if it has to come to him he accepts it.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't see the game but it I'm following online. Sac just went up by two 106-104. Kwame in at the end of the game. Seems like he lost the ball? Give me some details on how we look.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Game's not over yet, but can't help pointing out ...

Kwame: 10 points, 6 shots
Jamison: 7 points, 15 shots

While the disparity certainly won't be that large every night, it does show the difference between the two. Joyous will the day be when we say Kwame's name instead of Jamison's when mentioning "the big three."


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

MJG said:


> Game's not over yet, but can't help pointing out ...
> 
> Kwame: 10 points, 6 shots
> Jamison: 7 points, 15 shots
> ...


I'm loving this.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> It's not the same thing at all, Hill has a much, much better midrange game than Jamison, and Dwight Howard is more of a post player than Kwame Brown. Or are you not comparing them as players, you're just saying that fans of other teams shouldn't come here with opinions on the Wizards?


I use the Hill/Howard tandem because of it helps better get my point of how absurd the statement comes off to us, since it is using something he knows well. Or are you saying I can't use comparisons involving Orlando players because he is an Orlando fan?

And I do happen to view it as the same thing. The quality of the player or their talents does not matter. Hill could be the best mid-range player in the league and Jamison the worst, but they're still both mid-range players. Jamison's offense is nowadays almost entirely outside the paint, and for what reason people can't believe this is beyond me.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Wizard's defense: :no:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Horrible Call

U Don't Call Fouls With 1.5 Secs Left


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Refs shouldn't of called that, but the blame on this game goes to JAMISON.

That was a disgusting performance, he almost single handedly cost us the game with terrible shot selection and turnovers. It was the worst performance of any Wizards player this year. Its a game that makes me hate Jamison for eternity. He took horrible shots all game, and kept turning the ball over. I just hate the guy now, he's the worse 20ppg player in history, give me STACK over Jamison.

Kwame's play was encouraging, a near double double, and looked much better than Jeffries.

EJ, what a bafoon, how can he play Etan and Ruffin so much together? 

Arenas was spectacular, every time Jamison made a mistake Arenas hit a 3-pointer to make up for it, but he can't do it alone.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wasn't hughes suppose to play today??


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Wizards give the game away 110-108. 8 turnovers in the last 8 min's of the 4th quater with a 7 point lead. 18-33 from the freethrow line, not gonna beat a team like the Kings like that :no: oh yeah and the refs should never decide a game at the end.

Ruffin had aboud 4 rebounds tonight where he could not hold on to the damn ball resulting in easy buckets for the Kings.

Jamison just plain pissed me off tonight. 3-15 shooting, getting abused on defense, and 6 turnovers most most of them in the 4th. 

Kwame, Brendan, Blake and Arenas had great games but was severly offset by Jamisons performance.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

5 out of 6 :dead: I've lost faith until Hughes comes back.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just read a post on the New Orleans board which got me thinking -- is having Jamison really any better than having Glenn Robinson (on the court, not the locker room) most nights?


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Turnovers suck. Around 4 straight of them gave away the game.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I can't stress how bad Jamison was, he had all the key turnovers, and he missed every key shot he took. It was the worst performance from any Wizard this season. 

We got so much tonight from Arenas, Blake, Haywood, Kwame, WHY couldn't Jamison show up? He left his game in Denver cause he has been a liability since the All-Star break. Horrible offense, horrible defense, I really would rather trade the guy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got such a sinking feeling about the team right now. There is always some postives but I see so many disturbing patterns that its irritating

Jamison has got to really come on. He's irritating me to no end. He's not giving us what we need and the ridiculous amount of 4th quarter to's is amazing. 

Arenas was great except on defense. I just wish he would have contested the Mobley shot instead of reach. 

This is the 1st time all season we played a power game. 

Kwame is coming on , he's gonna give us what we need. I really like that jumper tonight if he would have just pulled the ball back out instead of attempting that tough lay-up. 

I think we're headed in the right direction. 

If we can just keep JJ on the bench. 

Gotta give props to Blake for his play tonight, injuries cost us tonight as well without our depth we couldn't wearthe tired KIngs down.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I got such a sinking feeling about the team right now. There is always some postives but I see so many disturbing patterns that its irritating
> 
> Jamison has got to really come on. He's irritating me to no end. He's not giving us what we need and the ridiculous amount of 4th quarter to's is amazing.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is the kind of game that gives you hope for the future with Blake and Kwame, and we would of won if Hughes was playing and Jamison was doing his thing, and since the Cavs loss it doesn't hurt us that much, but I just hate Jamison at this point. And the refs...they cost us again. Feels like the Detroit game where we lost at the buzzer.

Kwame will keep that starting spot over Jeffries, I know it. I love the big line-up.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

MJG said:


> I use the Hill/Howard tandem because of it helps better get my point of how absurd the statement comes off to us, since it is using something he knows well. Or are you saying I can't use comparisons involving Orlando players because he is an Orlando fan?


I'm not the one saying it's "absurd" for fans of other teams to have an opinion, so I'm not sure where you got that from.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Yeah this is the kind of game that gives you hope for the future with Blake and Kwame, and we would of won if Hughes was playing and Jamison was doing his thing, and since the Cavs loss it doesn't hurt us that much, but I just hate Jamison at this point. And the refs...they cost us again. Feels like the Detroit game where we lost at the buzzer.
> 
> Kwame will keep that starting spot over Jeffries, I know it. I love the big line-up.


We gotta get La4rry back because he's critical to us passing the ball into the bigs in postions where they can score. He's more mature in his knowledge of the game than Gilbert is at this point. Gilbert doesn't understand the idea of drawing attention and passing off, he's so locked in on scoring . He's unstoppable right now. 

Hughes will give us the other dimension. I really think he and Kwame are our best passers. 

I actually like Ruffin at times as a tough defensive 3 man with Kwame and Brendan at 4 and 5. It gives us strength and with Larry back we wouldn't lose Jamison's scoring.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> We gotta get La4rry back because he's critical to us passing the ball into the bigs in postions where they can score. He's more mature in his knowledge of the game than Gilbert is at this point. Gilbert doesn't understand the idea of drawing attention and passing off, he's so locked in on scoring . He's unstoppable right now.
> 
> Hughes will give us the other dimension. I really think he and Kwame are our best passers.
> 
> I actually like Ruffin at times as a tough defensive 3 man with Kwame and Brendan at 4 and 5. It gives us strength and with Larry back we wouldn't lose Jamison's scoring.


I'm hoping we see Arenas/Hughes/Jamison/Kwame/Haywood for the first time on Wedesnday. But I really wish Jamison would become the 4th option, he takes way too many shots (mostly jumpers) and misses them. He's the worse 20ppg player I have ever seen in the NBA, makes Stack look consistent. And he's a defensive liabiity, this team won't win much with him as a starter.

We need Hughes for his passing, no doubt. When Larry gets back he should take his shot attempts from Jamison. Gilbert is in a groove right now, let him do his thing, what we're missing is a legit 2nd scorer in Hughes and a consistent low post threat in Kwame. If everything clicks we should be a great team heading into the playoffs, gotta see if we can get out this funk first and win some games. Jamison will never erase the label of a loser if he doesn't show up in the next month and a half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm hoping we see Arenas/Hughes/Jamison/Kwame/Haywood for the first time on Wedesnday. But I really wish Jamison would become the 4th option, he takes way too many shots (mostly jumpers) and misses them. He's the worse 20ppg player I have ever seen in the NBA, makes Stack look consistent. And he's a defensive liabiity, this team won't win much with him as a starter.
> 
> We need Hughes for his passing, no doubt. When Larry gets back he should take his shot attempts from Jamison. Gilbert is in a groove right now, let him do his thing, what we're missing is a legit 2nd scorer in Hughes and a consistent low post threat in Kwame. If everything clicks we should be a great team heading into the playoffs, gotta see if we can get out this funk first and win some games. Jamison will never erase the label of a loser if he doesn't show up in the next month and a half.



Yeah Jamison seems to be doing what all players labeled soft do this time of the year and thats fold. He's getting played alot differently now. He's not getting as many clean looks and he's forgot about posting up and getting shots in the paint it actually looks like he's avoiding contact. 

I'm alittle worried about Hughes though. I think his thumb is still alot farther from being ready than we're being led to believe. Because of how he plays and the amount he handles the ball he has little chance of playing if he's still feeling sorenes.


----------

